# Best begginner calls



## Big D n Jack (May 12, 2012)

What three calls would you guys reccomend for a begginner? Any specific brand better than another? I'm on a budget right now. Looking for stuff that is relatively inexpensive but I don't want to completely waste my money. I will upgrade to better stuff as I continue hunting.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would suggest a closed reed call to start with and maybe an open reed but only practice with it and dont try using it untill you get the hang of all the sounds it will produce. With a closed reed you can imitate a rabbit in distress and IMO this is the best sound to start out with. I make custom calls and have plenty to choose from , but I dont want to seem like I am pushing them, so get some more advice from some of the other guys on here. There are also other call makers on here. I do make one call that has multiple sounds and it is $19 shipped. You can use it as a closed reed or as an open reed and third use it with both sounds at the same time.Welcome to the site also!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would start out with a close reed distress call. They usually all have some form of JC reeds in them. In other words they all sound pretty similar. They are easy to learn and easy to use. They are a standby for most hunters. Then get some open reed style calls. The usually come in 3 sizes the larger being louder and mimicking larger coyotes, the medium being smaller coyotes and distress, and small being distress only. This is a general statement and is what is most common. The open reed style calls require some learning. Practice will allow anyone to use them but you must practice (Not while you are hunting). The advantages to open reed calls that will make them better in the long run. One they are less likely to "freeze up" or "stick" as moisture gets on them. Both of these things are bad as your call temporarily stop working. This does not happen all the time to closed reed calls but does happen on the occasion. The biggest advantage to open reed calls is for their range of sound. You can make more sounds with one call.

All that being said I would suggest getting 2 calls to start with. One a closed reed as you will be able to begin using that right away and one "medium" sized open reed to learn how to use them. Once you learn those two you will see what your style is and what you personally need on your lanyard to improve your calling. A little disclaimer. Before you try howling you want to learn what you are saying and be sure you are saying it correctly. Then put it to use in the field

There are a few guys on here that make calls. Sorry if I forget anyone but this is all I can remember: prairiewolf, Yotehntr, Eyemakecalls2, and myself all make calls. PM anyone of us and we will show ya what we got. I have not made any closed reed calls yet but I know the other 3 guys do.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

HA! Ed ya beat me to it. And as usual I am long winded


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Duh! Sorry Rich! And Rich Cronk makes calls too. He is not easy to forget about I am just absent minded LOL. Rich has helped me out with making calls.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Itzdirty and PW have nailed it as far as makers go and what to use. These guys are all members here. I have PW's and Eyemakecalls2 fine calls and love them. I'm still working on getting calls from Brad,Rick and Rich. Please support these fine makers as they're one of us and make great calls. They all go to extensive lengths to help folks out when learning how to call or make calls !


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I also have calls from Eye's and PW and they both sound great! Ditto on what Bones said.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

PWolf do you have a link to your closed reed calls?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry , I dont. I use to have a website and let it go. It really didnt do anything for me. I sell my calls to a few stores on the rim. I dont like to pay for advertising LOL ( I'm to cheap I guess). I usually just let my buyers refer me and it seems to work for me. I know with a website I could keep a gallery of pics for the calls available, but I just dont feel it benifits me that much. I guess this comes from having a custom cabinet shop for 16yrs and after 1 year I had to quit advertising and even had to take phone number out of the book.I couldnt keep up with the work just from references. I dont mean to sound like i am bragging but why pay when you dont need it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah Yeah bragger. LOL All kidding aside we know you are not the type to brag. I will vouch for Ed. First class guy. First class calls.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

I'm excited about my call for sure!


----------

